
The Differences Between Red, Blue, and Purple Teams - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/study/red-blue-purple-teams/
======
djeikyb
As I was reading and scrolling I encountered a popup that obscured the content
asking for email, and promptly left without finishing.

